# Prewar American Flyer 3112 motor wiring



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm posting this here because most of you Flyer guys hang here. I have what I have identified as the 3112 loco. It is just the frame and motor, and nothing else. The motor looks very similar to a 1218 design also. Do any of you have any knowledge of how to wire the motor. The wires that were there, have no insulation, and just one wire was still connected. This loco has a bent rod that sticks out both sides of the motor, and what appears to be some kind of reverse contact that this rod/bar actuates.

Anyone have a clue as to how it is wired??? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Go to pictures.olsentoy.com and click on the AF "O" prewar tab. The 3112 0-4-0 NH Electric is listed, it has the physical rendering and the wiring diagram. I hope that is what you need.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Tom, Thanks for the link to Olsen's. I checked it out, but the motor I have, isn't the NON-Reversing motor, and I tried different combos to see if I could get the motor to work. I am leaning toward the side of it is a "Basket Case". The Prewar stuff is so hard to find any definitive info on, especially when it comes to early A/F gear, and even Ives, for that matter. Lionel was the Big Gun, and there is lots to find on most anything related to Lionel, but hard to get for the older manufacturers. I just don't want to just toss it out, before I have exhausted searching.

Thanks again.
Jerry


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Jerry, I have no personal experience with the pre war Flyer. I was also thinking that you might have a different motor than the one on the diagram based on your mention of the lever.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Tom, I will be leaving this Saturday on a "Road Trip" with the wife....and just thought I would throw the question out there before we left. I will post a photo, when we get back later in mid March, so that you can see what I am talking about. I just don't have the time right now to post a photo. It took me a while to actually identify it as a 3112, from looking at many pictures. 

The one end of the motor has a set of contacts that is riveted to that end of the motor, and there is a square bar that passes through the frame, motor, and back through the frame, and it can be flipped in one direction or another, which would indicate some kind of reverse unit of sorts. It is a weird set up. American Flyer and Ives Prewar stuff is hard to find any useful info on to try and repair or fix things. It just isn't plentiful, like Lionel stuff.

Thank for the Olsen suggestion, but that motor is 1 direction only motor, and didn't really help. I'll mess with it some other time.


----------

